# 1968 GTO resto help



## stuntmanw (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey guys I have a 1968 GTO that I am trying to restore and I'm trying to put the Inner fender Splash shields on. I'm not sure exactly the position they should be in. I bought new ones from Ames and was wondering if anyone had a picture? 

I also was wondering if anyone had any pictures of what the Deluxe Wheel Discs looked like as well. That was the option on the build sheet for the original build and cannot find a picture anywhere.

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't have a picture for you of the rubber splash seals, but I can tell you there's nothing magical about how they fit. If you have the original inner fenders, you will find a couple staple holes around the opening. Nothing precise about it. Matt


----------



## stuntmanw (Aug 21, 2014)

Ok thank you!


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

Pick up the GTO restoration guide by Paul Zazaraine. (sp) It does have black and white pictures of those hub caps. I could try to copy for you but would most likely come out blurry. Anyway that book is a great resource to have..


----------



## rlslavik (Jun 21, 2014)

I've done a lot of looking for those same pictures of splash shields for MY 68 as well.
The flat one goes across the top in the center. 
Don't remember where I saw/read that.
True enough - nothing magical about that.
But the other one is all curved cut for a reason I would think.
I want to believe it is supposed to fit around some "obstruction" otherwise it would be a more simple shape.
I ASSUME it goes on the back side of the fender well but for all my efforts moving
it around, flipping it over, etc. I haven't come up with a spot that would STOP DIRT from flying up off the wheel and into the engine compartment and looks reasonable.

There were a few pieces on mine when I ripped it apart but I didn't pay attention
enough or take pictures to be able to try to recreate it

I'm in the same goat as you...


----------



## rlslavik (Jun 21, 2014)

well I'll be.
Your post made me relook at my stash of photos and I found THIS.

This is the passenger side from the back.
Dirty as it is you can see the 2 holes that bolt the inner fender to the firewall for reference.
I guess this means I now have to unbolt my inner fender to attach it...
Not sure where that big gnarly hole came from in its prevoius life but
I fixed that, along with the giant cut out that someone did to replace the heater core.
Best I got, hope that helps.
And I'll admit, it is not where I was trying to put it.


----------



## RevGTO (Aug 10, 2014)

rlslavik said:


> But the other one is all curved cut for a reason I would think. I want to believe it is supposed to fit around some "obstruction" otherwise it would be a more simple shape. I ASSUME it goes on the back side of the fender well but for all my efforts moving it around, flipping it over, etc. I haven't come up with a spot that would STOP DIRT from flying up off the wheel and into the engine compartment and looks reasonable.


The splash shield is the piece that mounts on the inside of the inner fender above the upper control arm. The function of the other piece you describe, I believe, is not to control splash as much it is to provide cushion between the inner fender and the firewall. Thinking of it that way should enable you to figure out where it fits.


----------



## rlslavik (Jun 21, 2014)

Is that not a splash shield stapled to the pic above?


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes sir, the picture has an inner fender splash shield. That is the one you where asking about.


----------



## stuntmanw (Aug 21, 2014)

Awesome thank you!


----------

